
Airbnb Refuses Scores of Refunds - chewz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-11/airbnb-refuses-guests-refunds-amid-virus-cancellation-frenzy
======
danielfoster
Airbnb host here: Why should I be your travel insurance?

It’s not fair to forego travel insurance and then expect the host to pay up
and accept a cancellation in situations like the article.

It also doesn’t seem like the individual in the article or his family faced a
serious risk.

------
rdtwo
If the host cancels on you do you get the same luxury?

